# dolphins in a private pool



## Celinehurghada (Nov 5, 2009)

Just to share this horrible news:

"Few days ago HEPCA received several reports from members of the local caring community, denouncing the discovery of dolphins kept in appalling conditions in a private villa pool in Hurghada.

Relevant local authorities were immediately contacted to request clarification and additional information. The HEPCA team, including dolphin specialists, was authorised on the 15th of September 2010 to visit the villa, where it found four common bottlenose dolphins (Tursiops truncatus), two males and two females, all measuring between 2 and 3 meters, kept in a small swimming pool."

More info on HEPCA website.


----------



## XPATINALEX (Sep 9, 2010)

Celinehurghada said:


> Just to share this horrible news:
> 
> "Few days ago HEPCA received several reports from members of the local caring community, denouncing the discovery of dolphins kept in appalling conditions in a private villa pool in Hurghada.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable!!!


----------



## leprechaun1188 (Sep 23, 2010)

Sadly enough, these dolphins are intended to be sent to a dolphinarium being constructed in Makadi Bay. As though it's not bad enough that they may die en-route, they are destined for a life of jumping through hoops and never witnessing what a real dolphin should, the wide open expanse of the oceans. 

What's worse, is that it has been claimed that these dolphins were brought from Japan, not just snagged from the Red Sea. Seems likely that thousands were spent on their importation and transportation, when they cannot even put them in suitable temporary housing! at least get the filtration system working! Good grief.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

They should get the people who have done this and place them in jail for a very long time


----------

